# [ k ] 10 Gallon CRS Tank with new Frys [AUG_01 update]



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

*[ KH ] New CRS and Frys pictures - 10 Gallon Tank [AUG_01 update]*

From May, I have around 20pcs SSS/SS+/SS most are thickness white.
From June, I have imported around 35 pcs SSS. 
In July, the first group from May already breed and some from June also breed. 
Today, my 10 Gallon SS/SSS tank has become a big family now around 100pc , but half of it still around 1cm size.

I bought a new marco lens for taking picture of my CRS  i m very please with the result.

Here is my picture of my CRS  
Hope you will like it 

These new picture are taken by 
Canon 5D, Canon EF 100mm f2.8. with flash

SSS
====================================================
This is 1 of my 6-9 pregnant CRS  in 10 gallon tank









I like this picture. A CRS on a moss ball.









He is on Catapang Leaf 









His white of the bottom head is covering up the head. Nice sign 









I like CRS on the HC 









This one is a close to flower head


















The one under Catapang Roof "Don't break my roof?"








====================================================

SS
====================================================
This is one of my favorite SS. lol sometime I like this kind thick/blood red CRS more than SSS









The following 2 are close to SSS


















This is a Female CRS


















====================================================

New Frys 
====================================================
1 of the around 10 frys in SSS grade this one is flower head pattern


























"Hey son, dont run too fast"








====================================================

Group
====================================================
Whole view of the corner while feeding
Did you see the frys of Black Diamond SSS crown head pattern 
and the SSS frys one the left 









====================================================


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

Very nice! Congratulations on all the babies.


----------



## PlantsAndMe (Apr 3, 2005)

Lots of awesome pics and one comment? Come on guys, you can do better than that. I gotta say, those are really really nice shrimps you got there mate . Keep up the good work and keep us updated


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

These are indeed some VERY nice CRS and thanks for the photos!

Bill


----------



## modster (Jun 16, 2007)

wow... those are some amazing shrimps. you make me want to start a high grade tank lol.


----------



## dgphelps (Jan 1, 2008)

What temp do you have your tank at? I've noticed since I dropped my temp from 76F to 73F the CRS seem more active and one is now berried but my RCS seemed to prefer the higher temps, better coloration, more activity etc.

I've said it once, but those are really nice shrimp and photos you have there. I am totally jealous.


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments 



dgphelps said:


> What temp do you have your tank at? I've noticed since I dropped my temp from 76F to 73F the CRS seem more active and one is now berried but my RCS seemed to prefer the higher temps, better coloration, more activity etc.
> 
> I've said it once, but those are really nice shrimp and photos you have there. I am totally jealous.


I keep CRS 22-25degree 72-75 F 
When it get to 27+degree CRS will get less active, they only stand and wont eat then cause many bad things happen.
If that happen, I will add more O2 injection and fan to keep them safe.

when I keep stable 25 degree, the CRS give birth of frys also stable around 25 days.
But I didn't put my heater in @ summer, so my temp is quite unstable during days to night.


----------



## ferris89 (Jul 31, 2008)

one word....Wow! amazing pics, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gilles (Oct 12, 2007)

Where are you from?


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Gilles said:


> Where are you from?


I am from Hong Kong. Studying in USA, CA


----------



## chrisly2004 (Apr 8, 2008)

Kelvin
shrimp in ca or hongkong???? sell or not?


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

chrisly2004 said:


> Kelvin
> shrimp in ca or hongkong???? sell or not?


Shrimps in CA
this 10 gallon tank will be for sell soon. 
In this week or next week, I will choose around 5 selected out (not qualify the whiteness and too many male pcs SSS ) for sell .
Right now, I am selling the other tank -5 gallon. (hold disqualify in 10 gallon tank)


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Great shrimps! Will be excited when mine start breeding. Do you cull the inferior ones?


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Tex Gal said:


> Great shrimps! Will be excited when mine start breeding. Do you cull the inferior ones?


when my 10 Gallon tank frys going to be 1.5cm~2cm, I will select it out to 5 gallon tank / for sale.
To maintain better quality of the CRS.


----------



## chrisly2004 (Apr 8, 2008)

real nice


----------



## pealow (Jun 3, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!! Great shrimps and awesome pictures. I wish that I could keep these beauties but I have a problem with the temperature going over 73F.

Paula


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Very nice shrimps and some great photos. 

No offense though, I do see most of your shrimps S grade, maybe a couple SS. I just not recognize any of them as SSS grade, but it's only my personal opinion.
Above SS should always have very solid white and red, without any cracks, pink shade, nor any transparentness on the shell. And SSS is even more exteme.


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

lonepeace said:


> Very nice shrimps and some great photos.
> 
> No offense though, I do see most of your shrimps S grade, maybe a couple SS. I just not recognize any of them as SSS grade, but it's only my personal opinion.
> Above SS should always have very solid white and red, without any cracks, pink shade, nor any transparentness on the shell. And SSS is even more exteme.


Yes, thanks for your great comment.

There has a little different grading of from US and Taiwan.
US seem only divide the CRS in general S grading : SSS>SS>S+>...

Taiwan, CRS will divide CRS in 2 area: 1) description of the body pattern, 2) the whiteness.

1) Body pattern from top to low:
White body(normal, Crown Head , Flower Head ) > Stop Sign > *Red dot (Taiwan call "fish/meat ball") >Tiger Teeth> Testing Shrimps

2) Solid White, thick White, normal white, dim white

So in example the first picture :









In Taiwan, I think I will grade this as " normal white - White Body"
but in US, it seem can group in SSS? 
I have doubt about it for long lol~ 
I don't know what I should call it, since I m not very familiar of the US grade. 
whats your opinion of grading of this?

Thanks again for your opinion, may be I will more careful on the description  or lets lol make a better grading method for clearly description for the CRS


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

*duplicated*


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Kev,

Thanks for your reply. This hot looking “Near White-body” pregnant female in your picture looks at least S to me, very beautiful individual. 

But I would say she seems to be a little lack of red solidness in the head, and legs are somewhat transparent in this picture. 
It’s only me being dumb picky, and it all comes down to person preference again.

Sometimes grading is very subjective , as there’s never an “Official” grading system out there.
And there are some differences between hobbyists in difference regions too as the evolution of CRS continues.

CRS keeping craze in North America is still a little behind compared to some places in Asia and Europe. 
And high grades are still rare and expensive, but IMO the grading should always determine by solidness/thickness, and should not relate to the body pattern (at least not a whole lot).

Correct me if I am wrong, but it sounds like you are from Taiwan originally?! If so, I am your fellow country man from Taipei !! 
Again, thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures, I really enjoy them. Especially the shot in your signature

Thanks
Ed


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks Ed,

its very informative about the grading CRS. 
I bought them - "White body" from Taipei haha from coolshrimp. 
I am from Hongkong then study Canada and US till presently now.

Nice to meet you Ed,
I like your CRS in the Aviator. 
I wanna see more of urs CRS, Wanna share more picture of your CRS?

Kelvin



lonepeace said:


> Kev,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. This hot looking "Near White-body" pregnant female in your picture looks at least S to me, very beautiful individual.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

any full tank shots


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

jackh said:


> any full tank shots


Click on his Signature, it will take you to his blog... a lot of interesting stuff there, and the full tank shot of course!!


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Hey Kelvin,

Very nice meeting you as well, I live in Vancouver, we ain't that far away. 

The shrimp in my Avator is one of the a few dark red CRS in my tank. They are still very young, hopefully one of them is a female.
I may post some here on APC soon, but not going to hijack your thread anymore.   

Anyways, have a good one!
Ed


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

jackh said:


> any full tank shots


Click here  for my tank whole view 

Hi Ed,

Really? I was studying @ Vancouver before too for 3 years 
but not downtown ~ side border town.
 cool, look like its a inverted color CRS?



lonepeace said:


> Hey Kelvin,
> 
> Very nice meeting you as well, I live in Vancouver, we ain't that far away.
> 
> ...


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

o that looks great man. nice shrimp too


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

" OH~ I am so tired of eating :deadhorse ~ need a scratch" 

















================================================================================
After awhile, WoW the spinach was almost gone. "Where is my bite!"








"Yum Yum" :hungry:


















================================================================================









A random catch of a new shrimplet with Hydra









click for enlarge 
Thanks for viewing


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

whats the leafy stuff theyre eating


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

jackh said:


> whats the leafy stuff theyre eating


I feed boiled spinach~ 
I heard boiled mulberry leaf (for silk worm) also works for CRS, but i dont have chance to have mulberry tree around!~


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

i wish i could keep your CRS< but my tanks get well up to 80 in summer :/


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> i wish i could keep your CRS< but my tanks get well up to 80 in summer :/


Thanks for your comment  
high temp is really deadly to them, large O2 flow from Air Pump can make them feel better.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

kelvin2go said:


> I feed boiled spinach~
> I heard boiled mulberry leaf (for silk worm) also works for CRS, but i dont have chance to have mulberry tree around!~


how long do you boil it? do they actually eat the leaf or stuff on it?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

That is seriously a nice batch of CRS.. too bad all I can afford is SS grades(double moon -no entry)  SSS grades is in my future wishlist...

Once again.. great tank.. seriously envious.. I am now awaiting my crs to breed on my 20g tanks... Can't wait to see them all filled up like yours..

Drew


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

One mroe thing... I just went to read your bog.. and it is AWESOME!!!

It is really informational for a aspiring breeder like me 

Oh one question.. is it really a necessity to change ADA Aquasoil every year??? that would be somewhat.. trouble!!!! should have played safe and used 10Gallon tanks all the way...

Drew


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

jackh said:


> how long do you boil it? do they actually eat the leaf or stuff on it?


Tips for making easy fresh spinach/vegie to shrimp:
1) Rinse few pieces of leafs underwater for cleaning
2) using a glass spoon press the spinach down to a glass cup
3) micro wave few minutes until it soft ( I use 5 -6 mins in my low watt microwave)

I think it fastest/ easiest way and make fresh for shrimps lol~ hope you like it.
More the leaf soft more they like it much.

They do actually eat the leaf and they love many fruit.
I saw ppl feed them with fresh strawberry , dried mango, But no banana lol someone tried and make the water gone bad.

Also, I place catapa leaf in the tank which make blackish water/low pH normally for betta, CRS also like to eat things on the leaf, but not the leaf i think.



Chuppy said:


> That is seriously a nice batch of CRS.. too bad all I can afford is SS grades(double moon -no entry)  SSS grades is in my future wishlist...
> 
> Once again.. great tank.. seriously envious.. I am now awaiting my crs to breed on my 20g tanks... Can't wait to see them all filled up like yours..
> 
> Drew


Thanks for your comment, US has more and more CRS breeder the price should be drop. but this species really need better equipment and more time to keep them alive, so LFS is hard to seen high grade CRS. 
I think better to get higher grade CRS from experienced breeder 



Chuppy said:


> One mroe thing... I just went to read your bog.. and it is AWESOME!!!
> 
> It is really informational for a aspiring breeder like me
> 
> ...


Thanks for going to my blog and the nice comment about it. 
I just share some of my experiences and learning from others. 
Those are some easy / great methods I learned about keeping CRS.
I didn't experiences lots yet since I keep only half year, but I notice the soil does gone into powder form. 
from what I read from other experience, There has few things to determine if the Aquasoil gone bad or from the CRS population of shrimplets and body whiteness. and there has some solutions.

Determinations of the soil: 
1) if you notice the CRS shrimplets survival rate 60% drop a lot to few % compare to 2-3months ago. Like before you see many shrimplets fry around and grow up, but this month you only see few shrimplets swim around. 
reason cause it:
- a) may be reach the max population if in a small tank like mine 10 gallon. normally, 2-3 feet tank 
can grow to 1-2k crs with great Cycled tank and bio filtration like 2 canister for bacteria grown to handle the large amount of waste.
- b) may be the cycle of the tank going wrong
- c) may be the soil gone bad
2) large amount CRS's whiteness gone to transparent 
- a) may be pH/GH/Water unstable (normally pH GH rapidly change they act different)
- b) may be soil
- c) unknown reason (normally set the tank up again)

Solution of the soil going bad soil:
1) Normal maintenance, when you see the powder form of soil, use a Gravel Vacuums or something stir the soil powder up and avoiding the powder and left over food keep sinking to the bottom. After you stir the CRS loves to eat at that substract lol. This method make the soil last longer.

2) I saw some breeders will use the a layer of new substract cover a old substract to balance the soil. but this method may be need to clean out the CRS and plants or do a small portion at a time.

3) Substract choice. There has many kinds of substract make for CRS. The new EBI best CRS susbstract also claimed last around a year. If ADA I and ADA II , many said ADA I give more solid form but great amonia spike and ADA II can faster setup but more soft into powder from. (I Do experience of both ADA I and ADA II, I like ADA I better even though the cycling period is longer around 3-4weeks. ADA II less than a week for me to put CRS in.)

4) don't use under gravel filtration. water go through the susbtract make the soil life shorter. (but i still perfer to use it , because the soil can be count to be a part of the bio filtration - bacteria grown if under gravel set)
5) if it a small tank lol just change susbtract and setting up a new tank may be faster.

Smaller tank is easy manage, but the water in tank may distributed/going bad fast; however, larger tank more water is more stable water tank for CRS. 
I think 2 Feet tank around 2-30 gallon is a great choice. I have no choice to use 10 gallon lol.

The soil normally is not the major cause of the problem and always consider at last, but it still needs to be monitored.
The most important element for CRS is still water. Great water sources solve many unnecessary problems.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well then.. that is very very resourceful.. Looks like I gotta gear myself to breed as much as possible and trade with the LFS for Amazonia II haha...

Drew

Thanks again.


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Frys Picture









Almost whole body white , with a little red line on head 


















Medium frys with a small frys









Grown up Frys 









Flower Head frys









2 views of one great 1st generation black diamond flower face + crown head


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Marco Mode ( like lol looking magnify glasses, look for something never see by eye)
2 views of a flower head


















other one flower head with an adult CRS









Golden White frys









New Born frys within a day I think


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

nice thick white egg mother

























See the eyes of the egg?


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

=====================================================
Call me a Spider: (White Body)

























Pretty Female CRS (White Body)









Newly grown Flower Head








Newly grown White Body and Red Dot








Newly grown No Entry









Newly grown V brand








Mirror mirror









Camera: Canon G9 ,
Lens : .42 marco lens
Flash: No
===============================================================
August - 20 -2008 White Body
============================================
























One of my favorite picture D to be my blog logo):








Sign of molt: 
















































============================================

DC: Canon 5D 
Lens : EF 100mm f2.8 Marco 
Flash: EX 580 II

===============================================================


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 9, 2008)

Very nice. Mine is starting to breed, I see like over 20 now.


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Haven't posted picture for long, here is 1 of my favorite one picked CRS in my new tank:

first 3 pics are same one:
















See the reflection of the shell 









The erio ~_~ gone brown without CO2 in few days.









by Canon G9 modified by xnviewer


----------



## aznb0i (Feb 14, 2008)

wow nice crystal red shrimps!


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

one piece of the grown up ~ multiple shot 









































































pictures by Canon G9


----------



## kelvin2go (Apr 6, 2008)

Erio with CRS
I like this this picture

Hanging on the Erio

















Running into black hole of the Erio


































Little shrimplet floating on the erio








Taking a dine on the erio









photo taken by Canon G9


----------

